# Temporal 27 Fevereiro 2010 - CARCAVELOS



## rozzo (27 Fev 2010 às 21:57)

Olá!

Hoje cá estive a tentar acompanhar o melhor possível este temporal pouco vulgar nas nossas regiões!
Por cá a chuva foi pouca, reinou o vento. Aqui onde moro, a poucos km's do mar foi bastante forte, mas nada que assustasse, apenas algumas coisas a voar, caixotes no chão etc. 

Ali junto ao mar, virado mesmo a S/SW foi potente o vendaval, mais do que esperava quando vi a realidade relativamente "calma" de manhã.

Vou colocar fotos e vídeos que filme em 3 passagens pela praia de Carcavelos. 
Peço desculpa pela má qualidade de alguns dos vídeos, por serem muitos, mas o melhor para transmitir a realidade são mesmo vídeos, e pelo ruído, mas isso culpem o uivar ensurdecedor do vento na praia!



*Primeiro vou colocar as fotos:*

De manhã ainda, muito vento e agitação mas maré baixa.








Já pelas 12 e tal.. Está a nevar!!? Ah não, é espuma! 







Farófias? 













Como podem ver aqui já não se vê qualquer areal com a subida do nível do mar, e o imenso acumulado de espuma!







O forte a ser fustigado pela ondulação







Palmeiras "decapitadas" pelo vendaval!







Maré altíssima no pico do "storm-surge" e bares a serem fustigados..





A praia coberta de "mousse de chocolate branco"! 







Já na "bonança depois da tempestade", com muito menos vento e sol, ainda os vestígios..


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2010 às 22:07)

*Agora os vídeos:*


Pelas 10 e tal:



"Neve neveee"  Pelas 12 e tal!



Festa da espuma! 



Neve real cof cof cof 



Numa das piores alturas, com o vento provavelmente a rondar os 100km/h, e o mar a fustigar os bares, a maré-cheia a coincidir com o "storm-surge" na pressão mínima, e nada de areal à vista!



Caos total no areal de Carcavelos!



Já no final, mais calmo, os vestígios, já com a maré bem mais baixa!




Pronto, ainda havia mais, mas já chega, mais do mesmo não ia colocar para não cansar!

Espero que gostem e que ilustre um pouco.. Mas nada comparável a lá estar, nos momentos mais intensos (perto das 14h), foi impressionante!
O barulho irritante do vento nos vídeos mostra isso!


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

Excelente registo Rozzo! 

Muito bem ilustrado e explicado! 

Acho que o momento assim o merecia! Muito obrigado pela partilha! Tens de comprar um anemómetro portátil para estas ocasiões! 

Tu que ajudas sempre a fazer umas excelentes análises nos eventos da queda de neve, lá tiveste a tua neve particular 

Um abraço e repito grande foto-vídeo-reportagem!


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 22:39)

A praia está irreconhecível!!

Neve com para aí 18ºC. Não é para todos. 

Excelente reportagem rozzo!


----------



## Veterano (27 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

Excelente reportagem, rozzo.

   A propósito, não consegui ver nenhum surfista! Seria pelo mar estar flat, ou por causa da neve.


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

Grandes imagens!

Esse pessoal dos bares...


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2010 às 23:39)

Fizeste um grande acompanhamento do evento

Se mostrasses esses videos como sendo neve o pessoal acreditava


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2010 às 23:56)

MSantos disse:


> Se mostrasses esses videos como sendo neve o pessoal acreditava



É que as fotos enganam!
Parece pessoal maluco que fez bares em cima da água quase..

Mas não!
No Verão, aquele bar está, mesmo em maré alta (desde que não maré viva) a uns bons 20metros ou mais da água!
Tanto aquele bar, como uma barraca de gelados (não sei se aparece em algum dos vídeos) estão longe quando queremos lá ir vindos da toalha!

A subida da maré de tempestade coincidente com a maré-cheia é que foi mesmo brutal!


----------



## meteo (28 Fev 2010 às 01:15)

Obrigado pelas fotos e pelos videos Rozzo! Estão espectaculares! 
Pena não ter ido a Carcavelos,que festival esteve.


----------



## fhff (1 Mar 2010 às 09:57)

Olá a todos,

Primeiro post no forum, que acompanho com prazer há cerca de 2 meses. Excelente informação meteorológica!

Só para dizer que estive na Praia de Carcavelos entre as 12:30 e as 17:00 e, realmente foi incrivél almoçar numa famosa pizzaria que lá existe, com muitas ondas, se bem que de forma mais ou menos suave, a baterem nas janelas. A areia não se via!
Tinha esse almoço marcado há 15 dias e bem que telefonei à aniversariante para saber se se mantinha o programa. ELa telefonou para o restaurante e disseram-lhe:tudo bem. No parque de estacionamento não se podia com o vento.

Um abraço a todos


----------



## vitamos (1 Mar 2010 às 10:14)

Que excelente reportagem 

Obrigado *rozzo*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2010 às 12:50)

Excelente apanhado !

Neve ou festa da espuma ?


----------



## Vince (4 Mar 2010 às 14:48)

Parabéns rozzo !


----------



## rozzo (5 Mar 2010 às 10:54)

Obrigado pelos comentários!

Quanto à parte do blog do Jeff Masters tenho de agradecer a dica ao Vince!


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2010 às 14:16)

parabens* ROZZO*!!


----------

